# Two Horse Tack.



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

That is unfortunate that they basically ripped you off then gave you a discount for another bridle like you would want to spend more money there after they sent you the wrong thing. They should have let you trade the bridle for one that fit in my opinion. Nevertheless, I suppose not everyone thinks the same as me haha.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I hate it when they do that. 

So... what are you supposed to do with a bridle that doesn't fit, and a third bridle you don't need anyway?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I ordered a sidepull from them. When it arrived, it did not fit. Design flaw. It took over a month of sending emails with photos before they agreed to take it back for a partial refund. Including shipping, I was out half the price for a bitless bridle that was badly designed and more poorly executed.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

@bsms 
I don’t know if you replaced yours yet but I found another place online - from a recommendation and she seems pretty good. 
I’ll let you know when I get a new one. She’s sending me lots of sample colors and a bridle to put on my horse then send back to her for sizing. 🙂 FREE!


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

@Acadianartist 
Seriously... why would I even want to give them any more money with that **** poor service.
🙄


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I ordered the sidepull for Dreams and one of their halter-bridles for Thunder. Both of mine fit very nicely, and were well made. I'd order from them again.

-- Kai


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

You’re lucky then. 
I still don’t understand why two of the same size bridles don’t fit the same horse. 

Not arguing quality. 
Just the fact that they want me to spend more money on a new bridle than just fix the one that doesn’t fit. 
Bad customer service when you can’t acknowledge a mistake was made!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is an enlargement from a photo on the Two Horse website:








​ 
On Trooper, the nose band was angled at 45 degrees with all the weight on the rear edge. They told me that was OK. Also, on the left side, notice the folded edge. Any side to side movement (in a sidepull!) would cause that edge to rub.

My jumping cavesson lies flat and has no edges underneath:








​ 
Same with the Dr Cook's, which is what Bandit seems likely to be ridden in for some time to come:


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

@bsms
EXACTLY the same problem here!!!
She also told me the same thing...
It would saw his poor little nose off if I rode in it!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

did you guys try lifting/pulling the reins in the angle you would have done, were you in the saddle, to see if that didn't make the nose band become angled correctly? it looks like that would happen, . . that it would 'roll' a bit , to become flat to the face bone.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

That would require constant pressure on the nose. That’s no good.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

You guys do realize that there is an option for you to input your horse's measurements into the order box and have them make it sized for your horse for no extra charge right? I did that with both of mine since it was free and I had read their very convoluted return policy beforehand so I didn't want to take any chances. Also, Thunder the Shire has a gigantic hairy moose head so I wasn't sure how well a standard draft size would fit him at all. 

-- Kai


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes.
You didn’t read my post.

I got two bridles EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE!!!!!
One fit.
One didn’t.

They want me to pay to have the one they messed up on corrected.
They messed it up not me.

I shouldn’t have to pay for a mistake that wasn’t mine.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

No, I read your post correctly the first time. My point was, if you're even a little bit concerned that the fit *might* not be correct when ordering, you can input your horse's measurements for free and get one that 100% will fit correctly. That's why I did that, Dreams is kind of in between horse and cob size so ordering stuff online sometimes doesn't turn out well ... same with ol' Moose Head, I wasn't sure what would happen with that. 

Now, I agree that their return policy needs some work - in my opinion, solid colored items that are not custom sized should ALWAYS be returnable. I had read reviews about them where people encountered the same problems you did - they ordered something, it was sized wonky, then the company wanted them to buy their new one instead of simply replacing the item. Obviously quality control is lacking as well, although you are the first that I have read about ordering two items in the same size and getting two different fits. This is where research comes in handy - a 5 minute Google search told me that I was taking a serious gamble ordering without measurements, so I acted accordingly - but I do realize that a person could rebut that standardized sizes are just that, standard, and a company who uses standardized sizing needs to construct their product to fall under the general range for that size. It is interesting to note that if you check out their sizing guide, they don't give measurements for any of their sized products. Then they go on to say that sizing is YOUR responsibility, which effectively clears them of any liability if things don't fit well, regardless of how shoddy their quality control is. They can simply shrug and refer you to that page, and you're SOL. 

Which, again, is why I opted for custom measurements. 

-- Kai


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I don’t understand your point honestly.

I have two items that are exactly the same on paper but they are different in real life.

What you are saying is if i order two 5x7 photos and what I receive is:
1 5x7 
1 8x10
Which is completely the wrong order it’s my fault. 
That makes zero sense.

Edit:
Sorry I missed a sentence. Yes, that’s correct but their needs to be some quality control.
Honestly, I would have never encountered the problem except that I ordered two of the same size.
It’s definitely more than just a general sizing thing it’s apples and oranges. It looks like the second one is almost 3 inches shorter.
That’s a huge difference.

If I can spare someone the pain of having a problem like I did then it’s out there for ALL to see.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

My point was, it sucks that your bridles are of two different sizes even though you ordered the same size in each, however - 

- When ordering for the first time from a new company, ALWAYS do your research, especially when the company makes items to order. A simple Google search would have shown you all you needed to know about their wonky sizing. 
- A Google search would also have turned up a number of reviews of their products, wherein people who ordered custom sizing had beautifully fitted items and those who used the "standard" sizing (I put that in quotes because, as you have recently discovered, Two Horse Tack's "standard" sizes are not very standard at all) often received items that were improperly sized.
- If you checked out their (crappy) return policy and sizing pages, you would also have learned that any sizing mistakes, even ones that are no fault of yours, are ALWAYS your fault according to that company, so if you didn't get custom measurements you were potentially throwing money out the window. 

Again, a person could argue that those points make this company crap, and I wouldn't disagree with that - HOWEVER. A bit of research will tell you everything you need to know about a company. It sucks that we as consumers have to arm ourselves with this knowledge before we buy what should be simple items online, but that is how the world works nowadays.

-- Kai


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Eh, you may very well have encountered the sizing problem even if you ordered one - what if the one you ordered was the funky one? : )

-- Kai


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I’ll take the half full side! Haha


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The problem was the noseband was fixed at an angle - and no, no head position or rein position resolved it. The angular part going from ring to noseband has to go thru a rectangular hole in the noseband, and it was a tight fit on mine. And so...it HELD the noseband at a 45 degree angle, regardless of rein or head position or adjustment.

Also, the folded under end was always there, on both sides of the face, ready to rub in either direction. Unlike what I've used since, both of which have smooth undersides.

Just a poor design, IMHO, unless the bridle just happened to match the horse's face. Even then, though, it wasn't smooth underneath...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Kaifyre said:


> ...HOWEVER. A bit of research will tell you everything you need to know about a company. It sucks that we as consumers have to arm ourselves with this knowledge before we buy what should be simple items online, but that is how the world works nowadays.
> 
> -- Kai


Well, I've ordered uncounted tack online, including custom built saddles. In 10 years, I've only had one company act like Two Horse Tack. Truth is, I've rarely NEEDED to return anything. But when I have, every other company has stood behind their products.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, it seems they've discovered a way to absolve themselves of any responsibility - they don't provide measurements for any of their standardized sizes, and they offer a disclaimer that correct sizing is the buyer's responsibility, so the only way to guarantee a correct fit is to provide them with the measurements for your horse. Both of my products were well made and my sidepull is flat on the inside, but between the folks on this forum and the reviews I've read there seem to be a number of things that quality control should have fixed but didn't. Then they have a disclaimer that since they make every item to order, even the non-custom ones, they can't exchange anything and instead have to make you a whole new thing. They have thus dodged the restocking bullet, AND can charge you again to remake the item if necessary. They are effectively ensuring that they don't need customer service and that once you click "Pay Now" they can wash their hands of you.

From what I've read and experienced it seems the only safe bet is to custom order from this company - at least then you know the items will fit properly. That doesn't solve any quality issues, but the vast majority of the problems I've read about seem to be improper sizing anyway. 

-- Kai


----------

